# XTANT LOVERS - NEW 600X1 @ 159.99



## TrickyRicky

Xtant 600X1 are the newest Xtant amplifiers. Retail 599.99 get them *RIGHT NOW FOR 159.99 *BEFORE ITS TOO LATE, *ONLY 4 LEFT.*

LINK

LINK for MITEK sale price.










I already bought me one, which is the only reason am sharing link, lol.

Once I install it I'll do a quick review on it and post it here on DIYMA. This truely look like some hi-end hi-detailed amplifiers. Just look at the REAL wood inserts (they protect the sound and make it sound more pretty, lol, jk)


----------



## Victor_inox

Is that thing stable at 1Ohm?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> Is that thing stable at 1Ohm?


According to the "Install" sheet/manual - YES, yes it is. Now I wont go doing that, my lowest is 2-ohm. But I believe hard/long usage of the amplifier under a 1-ohm load would cause it to protect itself once heat becomes an issue.





If only I had an extra 300 bucks to spend, I would buy two more. At this price, its unbelieveable, not to mentioned their IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND. 



Both Xtant's and Mitek's website are out of them and it appears that Xtant doesn't have any authorized dealers. SO GOODLUCK FINDING ONE, OR BETTER YET.....AT THIS PRICE.


----------



## [email protected]

I would be kinda hesitant or worried that the only ones we have seen for sale ever are refurbs. Xtant and MTX are not what they used to be. I really cant speak for this amp though as I have not used one, so who knows.


----------



## Victor_inox

I`ve got one, thank you Ricky! 2 still available. Now I`m all set for my new setup, except for sound deadener.


----------



## TrickyRicky

BeatsDownLow said:


> I would be kinda hesitant or worried that the only ones we have seen for sale ever are refurbs. Xtant and MTX are not what they used to be. I really cant speak for this amp though as I have not used one, so who knows.


No doubt, but they might not even be refurbs. Seller may have just listed them as refurbs but never mentioned they were refurbs on the listing.

Since when does a refurb comes in original box with original output data sheet, accesories? All the refurbs I have received before always came in a brown box w/no lables.


Am pretty sure their new & un-used.

Once I open mine up I will post pics and reviews. Dont get me wrong they are made in China, but hell some hi-quality stuff comes from China now-a-days. We'll see.


----------



## its_bacon12

Second auction for 1 more 600x1

XTANT 600X1 AMPLIFIER 600 WATTS CLASS D MONO VERY HIGH END FREE SHIPPING MTX | eBay


----------



## rexroadj

Jax has had one now for a little while! Of course its been in the classifieds (LOL) but he has been trying it out I believe! I think he was just using it at 4ohm though? 

The do look very nice! For the money the seem like a sick deal!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> I`ve got one, thank you Ricky! 2 still available. Now I`m all set for my new setup, except for sound deadener.


Click the "thank you" button below my post- am trying to contribute to DIYMA as much as I can, lol.


That goes for all purchasing this amplifiers at a killer price.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> Click the "thank you" button below my post- am trying to contribute to DIYMA as much as I can, lol.
> 
> 
> That goes for all purchasing this amplifiers at a killer price.


DONE


----------



## [email protected]

TrickyRicky said:


> No doubt, but they might not even be refurbs. Seller may have just listed them as refurbs but never mentioned they were refurbs on the listing.
> 
> Since when does a refurb comes in original box with original output data sheet, accesories? All the refurbs I have received before always came in a brown box w/no lables.
> 
> 
> Am pretty sure their new & un-used.
> 
> Once I open mine up I will post pics and reviews. Dont get me wrong they are made in China, but hell some hi-quality stuff comes from China now-a-days. We'll see.



I dont know, 60 day warranty is right up the alley with refurbs. I have nothing against any product that comes out of China, to me that doesnt say anything about it, especially nowadays.


----------



## TrickyRicky

BeatsDownLow said:


> I dont know, 60 day warranty is right up the alley with refurbs. I have nothing against any product that comes out of China, to me that doesnt say anything about it, especially nowadays.


Holy crap, I didn't even see the 60 day warranty. Aslong as everyone has it over 2ohms am more that sure it will last years (ONLY WITH PROPER USE). In the install sheet it states 1ohm and above, but I would stick with 2ohm and have a little bit of headroom.


By the way this guy has JL products also and told me he has the lowest prices. I might have found my new audio equipment supplier, lol. We'll see.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Click the "thank you" button below my post- am trying to contribute to DIYMA as much as I can, lol.


......And for this we thank you. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX

rexroadj said:


> Jax has had one now for a little while! Of course its been in the classifieds (LOL) but he has been trying it out I believe! I think he was just using it at 4ohm though?
> 
> The do look very nice! For the money the seem like a sick deal!!!


I used it for a couple days. till I pulled the subs and find another.

sounded good even at 4ohms compared to the amp I was running (Boston GT2125) which was rated about the same @4ohms.

for the time I had it the Xtant had stronger bass output then the Boston with all other equipment the same. 

I am confident the Xtant will be even better @ 2ohms. 



as for the 60 days warranty.

I say this. If he only has a certain amount of them and that is it then does it really matter on the warranty ? what can he do if it breaks? if he cant send a new one then he would have to pay to have it fixed. if he has no warranty support from Mitek then I guess he would have to offer shorter warranty in order to protect his butt from bad installers.

my amp looked like new and was still sealed in plastic. 


will I sell it. probably. if I dont find a sub I want soon I may do that and worry about it later. I still have 3 other amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky

JAX said:


> I used it for a couple days. till I pulled the subs and find another.
> 
> sounded good even at 4ohms compared to the amp I was running (Boston GT2125) which was rated about the same @4ohms.
> 
> for the time I had it the Xtant had stronger bass output then the Boston with all other equipment the same.
> 
> I am confident the Xtant will be even better @ 2ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> as for the 60 days warranty.
> 
> I say this. If he only has a certain amount of them and that is it then does it really matter on the warranty ? what can he do if it breaks? if he cant send a new one then he would have to pay to have it fixed. if he has no warranty support from Mitek then I guess he would have to offer shorter warranty in order to protect his butt from bad installers.
> 
> my amp looked like new and was still sealed in plastic.
> 
> 
> will I sell it. probably. if I dont find a sub I want soon I may do that and worry about it later. I still have 3 other amps.


I myself is not worried about the warranty. The only thing I had warranty-ed before was my PC which power-supply went out and still had about 1month left from its 1year warranty. Besides that I have never had any thing warantied before. Dont get me wrong, its a good thing to have it, but like Jax mentioned at the end the seller would either have to get it fixed/replaced/refund. Pretty simple.



I highly doubt those were actual refurbs, everyone knows how actual refurds look (slightly used).


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> I highly doubt those were actual refurbs, everyone knows how actual refurds look (slightly used).


Mine should be delivered today, can`t wait for brown truck. I`ll post pics as soon as I can.

GOt it!. little sticker on the box shows 600X1R I bet R stands for refurbished. imposible to tell looking on the amp itself. sealed in plastic, no scratches or signs of being used.birth certificate shows 656 @2Ohm with signat to noise ratio 105 Db. I love how it it looks teak panels is a real deal not veneer nor plastic. NOw I`m thinking if my 2 2ohm kickers would be safe load for it or should I wire it for 4 ohm load.? or maybe get a new sub.. decisions/decisions.


----------



## mos805

I just ordered mine, seemed to be the last one available . Can't wait to get it my IDQ12 has been sitting in my room all lonely waiting for install in my new car, great price after seeing retail on it plus the wood inserts kind of match my "woodgrain" interior on my Avalon.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I just got mine, but I think I got a problem with mine. I hear something loose inside so I notify the seller as soon as UPS dropped it off. 

We'll see how good his customer service is.

No doubt their real nice amplifiers, real wood trim, real elegance. Pure beauty. I just hate how mine came with a loose "thingy" inside. Because I sooo wanted to install it and try it out today. Now my wait seems to be another two weeks or so. What a nightmare.


----------



## rexroadj

See if he minds if you take the back off and see whats floating around. Could be somthing really silly.....you would be amazed at what I have pulled out of an amp under exact situations.........9-10 times its nothing related to the amp at all, especially operation of!


----------



## JAX

if it is damaged there is always mine. 

I am going to do something else that I wanted to do first of the year and couldnt find all the parts. Now I have found what I wanted to start with.


----------



## TrickyRicky

rexroadj said:


> See if he minds if you take the back off and see whats floating around. Could be somthing really silly.....you would be amazed at what I have pulled out of an amp under exact situations.........9-10 times its nothing related to the amp at all, especially operation of!


Your right, I will ask seller and see. I think its the mounting tabs (jax mentioned to me) that they move, so mine might be a little loose and thats whats making the sound???



JAX said:


> if it is damaged there is always mine.
> 
> I am going to do something else that I wanted to do first of the year and couldnt find all the parts. Now I have found what I wanted to start with.


We'll see, because mine is has a certificate of 682watts RMS at 2-ohms so I really want to use MINE.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Okay fellas. I found out what it was. I got me some good news and bad news. 

Good news - It was a piece of plastic (so it wont cause damage inside, but I removed it)
Bad news - Its the plastic part of the "Smart Engage" switch, so now I can't switch it back or foward (which is not a real biggy because you either use the smart engage or not *without it you have to have a remote, with it you have to have hi-level inputs on the RCA's*).


Seller told me to hook it up and if doesn't work return it. Problem is I need it NOW, I waited patiently 6 days to get it, and now I have to wait another two weeks (for me to send it, and for seller to send replacement) this is what bugs me.


High chances are am sending it back.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> I just got mine, but I think I got a problem with mine. I hear something loose inside so I notify the seller as soon as UPS dropped it off.
> 
> We'll see how good his customer service is.
> 
> No doubt their real nice amplifiers, real wood trim, real elegance. Pure beauty. I just hate how mine came with a loose "thingy" inside. Because I sooo wanted to install it and try it out today. Now my wait seems to be another two weeks or so. What a nightmare.


take it apart and see for yourself. does it sound like a piece of plastic lose inside? it it is That would be plastic spacer in mounting hole. I opened mine to check there is 4 mounting holes and each has that plastic thingy I think might got loose because there is nothing to secure it in place.
see 4 black plastic cylinders on each corner?20 small screws to take off, no biggie.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> take it apart and see for yourself. does it sound like a piece of plastic lose inside? it it is That would be plastic spacer in mounting hole. I opened mine to check there is 4 mounting holes and each has that plastic thingy I think might got loose because there is nothing to secure it in place.
> see 4 black plastic cylinders on each corner?


Its the "Smart Engage" switch that broke off and fell inside some how. I got it out but now I can't use the "smart engage" option unless you flip it with an plastic tweezer.

Seller offer and exchange and said he will pay for shipping both ways (for me to send it and for replacement). So far so good, I will hook it up later today and take pics also.

I have to say its EXTREMLY sexy and the real wood is just a turn on, lol. But by looking at those guts, its not very impressive. Could you let us know what type of transistors it uses for its output, it looks like it only has 6 (T-220) transistors which we all know their only capable to 100watts each.

Dont get me wrong I notice the fan and heatsink design of this amplifier. So it must be very efficient on the thermal section. That might help to make it more reliable but very hard to believe it puts out 680watts with just those transistors.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> real wood is just a turn on


Wait for it..................

I just can't....it's just too easy. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wait for it..................
> 
> I just can't....it's just too easy.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL, I know where you going on this one, lol. Now when have you seen a vehicle amplifier with real wood for looks?

Plus you can flip it around and stain it to your own choice, heck even laminate it.


----------



## mos805

I have one question to all that have one already, that I could not find an answer to. Can the amp take a 4 gauge wire directly in or would I have to purchase a distribution block and bring it down to 8 gauge before plugging the power wire into the amp?


----------



## TrickyRicky

mos805 said:


> I have one question to all that have one already, that I could not find an answer to. Can the amp take a 4 gauge wire directly in or would I have to purchase a distribution block and bring it down to 8 gauge before plugging the power wire into the amp?




Good questions, I have mine but haven't hooked it up due to a problem with it (broken switch/poor QC) but am more than sure it will accept it, with 80amp fuse would require 4gauge cable).


----------



## rexroadj

TrickyRicky said:


> Okay fellas. I found out what it was. I got me some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news - It was a piece of plastic (so it wont cause damage inside, but I removed it)
> Bad news - Its the plastic part of the "Smart Engage" switch, so now I can't switch it back or foward (which is not a real biggy because you either use the smart engage or not *without it you have to have a remote, with it you have to have hi-level inputs on the RCA's*).
> 
> 
> Seller told me to hook it up and if doesn't work return it. Problem is I need it NOW, I waited patiently 6 days to get it, and now I have to wait another two weeks (for me to send it, and for seller to send replacement) this is what bugs me.
> 
> 
> High chances are am sending it back.


The time it will take sucks, but if you have a chance to switch it out for one thats %100 then it would be crazy not to? Do it now and never worry again IMO.


----------



## Victor_inox

mos805 said:


> I have one question to all that have one already, that I could not find an answer to. Can the amp take a 4 gauge wire directly in or would I have to purchase a distribution block and bring it down to 8 gauge before plugging the power wire into the amp?


it takes 4gauge just fine.


----------



## TrickyRicky

rexroadj said:


> The time it will take sucks, but if you have a chance to switch it out for one thats %100 then it would be crazy not to? Do it now and never worry again IMO.


The crazy part about it is that I myself can replace that switch. Some here know am capable of such easy tasks, lol. I got all the tools needed and the patience and steady hand lol. :surprised:


So what should I do, send it back and let the seller spend another 30 bucks in shipping (both ways) or ask for a partial refund so I myself can replace the part???  But before I do ask anything from the seller I need to make sure it properly works, so I would have to hook it up and be 100% it works before attemting such easy replacement of the switch.


Keep in mind mouser is only 12miles away from me, lol. So I can pick up parts and GET IT DONE TODAY.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> Okay fellas. I found out what it was. I got me some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news - It was a piece of plastic (so it wont cause damage inside, but I removed it)
> Bad news - Its the plastic part of the "Smart Engage" switch, so now I can't switch it back or foward (which is not a real biggy because you either use the smart engage or not *without it you have to have a remote, with it you have to have hi-level inputs on the RCA's*).
> 
> 
> Seller told me to hook it up and if doesn't work return it. Problem is I need it NOW, I waited patiently 6 days to get it, and now I have to wait another two weeks (for me to send it, and for seller to send replacement) this is what bugs me.
> 
> 
> High chances are am sending it back.


HOld on. why you guys can negotiate shipping at the same time or you can pay him another 160 and he will issuerefund as soon as he gets yours back,
easy.


----------



## Victor_inox

I bench tested mine- works as it should, that thing definitely has power, fan did not kicked in in 10 minutes and amp feels like room temperature.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> I bench tested mine- works as it should, that thing definitely has power, fan did not kicked in in 10 minutes and amp feels like room temperature.


How were you running it ?


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> How were you running it ?


wired to car battery, connected 12"B&W sub in vented box and music player as a music source ... dial adjusted eq and gain up to what sub can take ~1/3 gain, it`s 300Watt sub 4Ohm . I don`t have an automotive specific sub. sound was better then I thought that sub can do. I`m sure this amp will shake my damn truck when properly installed.


----------



## mos805

Victor_inox said:


> it takes 4gauge just fine.


Cool good to know now I know I should be set when it arrives, can't wait for it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> it takes 4gauge just fine.


Yep I tried on mine and nice and clean, 4g is perfect. I tested mine but with sinewave (since I dont have another source in my garage besides my sinewave generator). My input signal was 2.5v and gain was all the way to 5v. I had it at 60hz and then slowly (while checking the signal and voltage on the speaker terimnals) increase my volume on the generator and feel the fans kick in right away. The fan was moving to the output signal. The amplifier has an air tunnel thats the heatsink. So the heatsink is at the bottom of the amplifier, so I hope you guys and touching the top to see if it gets hot because its the bottom that gets warm.

Now again this was with sinewaves, no one listens to that...its clearly for testing purposes. Later I will try with music and in my vehicle am pretty sure I will get better results with music. 


By the way the fan is pretty quiet, especially when your listening to loud bass, lol.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> Yep I tried on mine and nice and clean, 4g is perfect. I tested mine but with sinewave (since I dont have another source in my garage besides my sinewave generator). My input signal was 2.5v and gain was all the way to 5v. I had it at 60hz and then slowly (while checking the signal and voltage on the speaker terimnals) increase my volume on the generator and feel the fans kick in right away. The fan was moving to the output signal. The amplifier has an air tunnel thats the heatsink. So the heatsink is at the bottom of the amplifier, so I hope you guys and touching the top to see if it gets hot because its the bottom that gets warm.
> 
> Now again this was with sinewaves, no one listens to that...its clearly for testing purposes. Later I will try with music and in my vehicle am pretty sure I will get better results with music.
> 
> 
> By the way the fan is pretty quiet, especially when your listening to loud bass, lol.


what would bea point to test it without load?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> what would bea point to test it without load?


Oops I guess I forgot to mention I had two 10" (with a final load of 2-ohms).


----------



## Victor_inox

ONe more available from the same seller.


----------



## JAX

But mine is cheaper


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> But mine is cheaper


but yours is used. how cheap is yours btw?


----------



## JAX

145'ish.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> 145'ish.


I`d buy yours but I already spent this month audio budget on ebay purchase.
I don`t need second sub amp. 145 for that amp is an awesome deal.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> I`d buy yours but I already spent this month audio budget on ebay purchase.
> I don`t need second sub amp. 145 for that amp is an awesome deal.


No doubt, some one will pick it up pretty soon Jax. Am waiting for the rain to stop so I can check mine out inside the vehicle which I know am going to get a major improvement since I will have more amperage available and MUSIC (no sinewaves - so this would allow the amplifier to perform better).

Will post a vid once installed and tuned. Just dont expect to be able to hear the bass output since the recording is on a digital camera. I kept it on the bench for a straight 30minutes on a 60hz tune, with the two 10's at 2-ohms and fan was on all the time but when I touched the heatsink (bottom of the amp) it was barely warm - so that was very impressive. I wonder if it can do 1-2hrs straight extreme sinewaves - am pretty sure since it has a fan to keep it cool.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Okay just installed it (I can remove it quickly, if needed). Screws are special not easy to find, lol, but I got the key. Its does have power, similar to the JL 500/1 but can't really compare them since I got rid of the JL about 2-3 months ago.

Here are a few pics of it. I also got some short vids for those interested I post link or PM me for link.






























For those who have the amplifier or pay very close attention, yes my "GROUND" cable is "RED" and my power wire is "BLUE" just incase I get anyone confused. I do that to eff with people....I can say "holy **** your right...all this time I had it backwards and its been playing!" or "No, backwards or reverse makes 2x the power...so booo-yaa!".


----------



## TrickyRicky

Okay, 2nd day inside the car and am pretty impressed with the output power. I have to say it gets pretty loud for two 10" woofers and 600watts. It's fan keep it cool, aslong as you dont block the air circulation (top center where "X" is located is intake and both sides have an outake hole). So far am liking it.

I also have a 12" 4-ohm Xtant X2 woofer. I have it in a ported enclosure wonder how that would perform with the amplifier. I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Victor_inox

I have 2 subs to power, both with single 2Ohm VC. here is my dilemma, should I bring it down to 1Ohm or buy a second amp or sell my subs and get one DVC sub. subs I have is Amazon.com: Kicker 6.5" CompVT Car Subwoofer 2 OHM 10CVT652: Electronics


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> I have 2 subs to power, both with single 2Ohm VC. here is my dilemma, should I bring it down to 1Ohm or buy a second amp or sell my subs and get one DVC sub. subs I have is Amazon.com: Kicker 6.5" CompVT Car Subwoofer 2 OHM 10CVT652: Electronics


I would wire them at 4-ohm and each would get around 150watts, which is what kicker recommends. No reason to feed both over 600watts, they will have a premature death.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> I would wire them at 4-ohm and each would get around 150watts, which is what kicker recommends. No reason to feed both over 600watts, they will have a premature death.


I was afraid you would say to use 2nd amp and I`d have to buy jax`s amp. 
I`ll wire them in series at 4Ohm then, now I have to make a box or install subs in rear doors, just concerned how ****ty that might sound, never heard subs in doors.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> I was afraid you would say to use 2nd amp and I`d have to buy jax`s amp.
> I`ll wire them in series at 4Ohm then, now I have to make a box or install subs in rear doors, just concerned how ****ty that might sound, never heard subs in doors.


I was Hoping you would. Lol


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> I was afraid you would say to use 2nd amp and I`d have to buy jax`s amp.
> I`ll wire them in series at 4Ohm then, now I have to make a box or install subs in rear doors, just concerned how ****ty that might sound, never heard subs in doors.


Nothing wrong with using two amps, but if your going to end up getting the same power then why use two?? 

I notice they were 6.5" woofers, dont know how well they will even sound in an sealed enclosure yet alone a door o better make sure theres no rattles). I get rattles and I have my front door speakers crossover at 120hz (yeah a little too high but they sound like **** if I go any lower). The only 6.5" that I've been lucky to hear reproduce 30hz and up was the new Blues components (and even then you would have to damp the crap out of your door and make sure you have absolutly no rattles), besides that I've never heard a 6.5" go any lower than 60hz without sounding like crap (I can't say I've heard a hundred 6.5's).


I myself thought about adding some 6x9 woofers on my rear doors but am too scare regarding the rattles. Thats why I went with a pair of 10's and even thats too loud. Today I was banging the crap out of my woofers with the Xtant amp and it just keeps amazing me with its output power.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> I was Hoping you would. Lol


I would but paypal account is empty and no one buying crap I have for sale here.


----------



## mos805

I'm getting mine later today can't wait to hook it up I spent yesterday running power wires and getting signal from the stock sub so hopefully it will be a quick 5 minute hookup once it comes can't wait to hear it with the IDQ after having it for almost a year it still hasn't had proper power put to it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

mos805 said:


> I'm getting mine later today can't wait to hook it up I spent yesterday running power wires and getting signal from the stock sub so hopefully it will be a quick 5 minute hookup once it comes can't wait to hear it with the IDQ after having it for almost a year it still hasn't had proper power put to it.


So your going to use the "Smart Engage" feature, since your using the factory sub outputs as your inputs (wire to RCA?)? You won't be dissapointed in the power it can put out. But you have to make sure you dont go crazy with the gain, set it correctly and you will be rewarded. Also make sure your impendance is no lower than 2-ohms (install sheet states 1-ohm and above) but I wouldn't dare go down to 1-ohm unless you know what your doing.

Mine is pushing the crap out my two 10" (MTX 5500) in a ported enclosure. Am not a big fan of SPL but it rattles the crap out of my vehicle (ford explorer/small SUV). There's rattles I cannot control (rear windshield, heck I even removed the rear windshield wiper because it was rattling more than a rattle snake).

Since my HU has a good range (-40 to +10) output control to the subwoofer so I can turn it down to where it sounds (blends in) darn good with no rattling.


----------



## mos805

TrickyRicky said:


> So your going to use the "Smart Engage" feature, since your using the factory sub outputs as your inputs (wire to RCA?)? You won't be dissapointed in the power it can put out. But you have to make sure you dont go crazy with the gain, set it correctly and you will be rewarded. Also make sure your impendance is no lower than 2-ohms (install sheet states 1-ohm and above) but I wouldn't dare go down to 1-ohm unless you know what your doing.
> 
> Mine is pushing the crap out my two 10" (MTX 5500) in a ported enclosure. Am not a big fan of SPL but it rattles the crap out of my vehicle (ford explorer/small SUV). There's rattles I cannot control (rear windshield, heck I even removed the rear windshield wiper because it was rattling more than a rattle snake).
> 
> Since my HU has a good range (-40 to +10) output control to the subwoofer so I can turn it down to where it sounds (blends in) darn good with no rattling.



I'm going to "try" the smart engage and see if I like it, I haven't heard of anything on the Xtant one but other amps seem to have it work intermittently so if I'm not satisfied I'm ready to tap for a remote wire, but I figured might as well try it and see. I'm not looking for crazy power but I do like that I will have a little headroom for my IDQ, which is wired at 4 ohms right now, I also have a Punch P3 wired at 2 ohms sitting around I want to throw in for a little bit just to see how the amp works at the lower impedance.


----------



## mos805

Finally got my amp yesterday when I got home from work and installed it. The amp is pretty heavy and seems well built I was impressed with it. Hooking it up was very easy and quick and I love the wood inserts that cover all of the hookups and controls. I must say I am running with the smart engage and was a little worried after hearing that they worked intermittently from other manufacturerers, but so far so good time will tell if it is holds up 100% on the smart engage. After testing kind of quickly, I can say I was impressed tried it at full volume for 30 minutes hooked up to my IDQ12 at 4 ohms and the amp was still room temperature when I felt the bottom of it. All in all I am highly impressed with the amp and think it is great. I need to get my Punch P3 out of storage to try it at the 2 ohms but I suspect I will get similar results.


----------



## JAX

mos805 said:


> Finally got my amp yesterday when I got home from work and installed it. The amp is pretty heavy and seems well built I was impressed with it. Hooking it up was very easy and quick and I love the wood inserts that cover all of the hookups and controls. I must say I am running with the smart engage and was a little worried after hearing that they worked intermittently from other manufacturerers, but so far so good time will tell if it is holds up 100% on the smart engage. After testing kind of quickly, I can say I was impressed tried it at full volume for 30 minutes hooked up to my IDQ12 at 4 ohms and the amp was still room temperature when I felt the bottom of it. All in all I am highly impressed with the amp and think it is great. I need to get my Punch P3 out of storage to try it at the 2 ohms but I suspect I will get similar results.


what have you used before power wise? I could run mine but I am worried it wont be enough for the sub I now have.


----------



## mos805

JAX said:


> what have you used before power wise? I could run mine but I am worried it wont be enough for the sub I now have.


Before I had an Infinity Kappa 5 in my old car. I only hooked up the IDQ once to try it in there but that was at 200 watts, to me this amp is great for my requirements as I didn't need a lot of power I just wanted something nice and clean at 4 ohms. The Rockford was the one I had in the old car all the time running off the Kappa 5 at 2 ohms was 300 watts and it pounded hard. So from experience you don't need gobs of power to get running, but headroom is always good so you don't run out of steam so to say.


----------



## JAX

mos805 said:


> Before I had an Infinity Kappa 5 in my old car. I only hooked up the IDQ once to try it in there but that was at 200 watts, to me this amp is great for my requirements as I didn't need a lot of power I just wanted something nice and clean at 4 ohms. The Rockford was the one I had in the old car all the time running off the Kappa 5 at 2 ohms was 300 watts and it pounded hard. So from experience you don't need gobs of power to get running, but headroom is always good so you don't run out of steam so to say.


the amount of power needed depends on the effficiency of the driver. 

my current sub is around 88 but I hear it likes around 800rms. I am sure it would work with less than 400 but not as well as 800.

I am talking about my sub with the xtant.


----------



## TrickyRicky

JAX said:


> the amount of power needed depends on the effficiency of the driver.
> 
> my current sub is around 88 but I hear it likes around 800rms. I am sure it would work with less than 400 but not as well as 800.
> 
> I am talking about my sub with the xtant.


Mine are 88.25 dB at 2.83v/1m (single 4ohm, pair-run parallel for final load of 2ohms). Their rated at 150-300watts so am giving them roughly about 600 on the pair (when music demands it, lol).


Keep your Xtant jax and run it at 4-ohm and give it a good try before selling it. I know in the long run your going to sell it and get a different one (i've been there and done that). More than likely am going to run mine for a good while, my subs/amp/enclosure total was 250.00 and am impress with the SQ and output it has. I use to spend 250.00 on just a single 12" woofer (and I use to always run 2 or 3 of them). Then I had a 250-400 dollar amp, so back then I would pay around 700 or more just for the low fhz side.

I learn my lesson, subs dont need a ton of power and they dont need to be bigger than 10". Anything bigger and your just asking for SPL, your ears will pay the price on the long run.


----------



## TrickyRicky

mos805 said:


>


Looks like you used blue color cable on the 12v side (just as I did) and red for ground. Please tell me you did, otherwise you have them backwards and no way it would work like that, lol so am assuming you did the same as I did.











Did you screw it down on the floor? You should of mounted it vertical and saved some space, just dont block the in or out air vents.


----------



## mos805

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks like you used blue color cable on the 12v side (just as I did) and red for ground. Please tell me you did, otherwise you have them backwards and no way it would work like that, lol so am assuming you did the same as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you screw it down on the floor? You should of mounted it vertical and saved some space, just dont block the in or out air vents.


Yep power blue ground red, I thought that was funny when you had posted that your setup was like that, it just turned out I had a length of blue wire that would work from the battery and a little bit of red wire that worked for ground, I never even thought of red being associated with power until you stated it. Currently its not screwed in its just sitting on the floor I'm not sure where else it will fit unfortunately its just a little to big to mount vertical, and since my seat reclines it doesn't make the back of it the best place to mount anyways due to the seat movement.


----------



## rexroadj

TrickyRicky said:


> Mine are 88.25 dB at 2.83v/1m (single 4ohm, pair-run parallel for final load of 2ohms). Their rated at 150-300watts so am giving them roughly about 600 on the pair (when music demands it, lol).
> 
> 
> Keep your Xtant jax and run it at 4-ohm and give it a good try before selling it. I know in the long run your going to sell it and get a different one (i've been there and done that). More than likely am going to run mine for a good while, my subs/amp/enclosure total was 250.00 and am impress with the SQ and output it has. I use to spend 250.00 on just a single 12" woofer (and I use to always run 2 or 3 of them). Then I had a 250-400 dollar amp, so back then I would pay around 700 or more just for the low fhz side.
> 
> I learn my lesson, subs dont need a ton of power and they dont need to be bigger than 10". Anything bigger and your just asking for SPL, your ears will pay the price on the long run.



I agree with everything you said and find it valuable to most who will read it......with one GIANT exception! SIZE IS COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT!!!
Anyone who still thinks a smaller vs. larger sub equals better SQ is about as ignorant as one can get. I am going to assume that is not what you were attempting to say with your comment. Even still, A larger sub does not mean it will be louder.....I will just stop and assume that you didnt mean any of that....... I know your more experienced and intelligent then that!


----------



## TrickyRicky

rexroadj said:


> I agree with everything you said and find it valuable to most who will read it......with one GIANT exception! SIZE IS COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT!!!
> Anyone who still thinks a smaller vs. larger sub equals better SQ is about as ignorant as one can get. I am going to assume that is not what you were attempting to say with your comment. Even still, A larger sub does not mean it will be louder.....I will just stop and assume that you didnt mean any of that....... I know your more experienced and intelligent then that!


I agree, its just my OWN personal opinion on how I hear music. I like loud but not crazy loud. I need as much space as I can get since I have three little boys that like going to the park and taking their bikes and a stroller (so I need as much space as possible). Am thinking about going down to a single 8 (in a PWK enclosure or maybe my own with some software) later in the future. I dont expect to go below 32hz. 

But I know exactly what your saying regarding size, but its just me and my space requirements that make me want to go smaller on the sub.


----------



## rexroadj

TrickyRicky said:


> I agree, its just my OWN personal opinion on how I hear music. I like loud but not crazy loud. I need as much space as need too since I have three little boys that like going to the park and taking their bikes and a stroller (so I need as much space as possible). Am thinking about going down to a single 8 (in a PWK enclosure or maybe my own with some software) later in the future. I dont expect to go below 32hz.
> 
> But I know exactly what your saying regarding size, but its just me and my space requirements that make me want to go smaller on the sub.


Gotcha! Makes perfect sense! We all have our restrictions regardless of how small or large....at some point we have to stop LOL! 

I just didnt want someone reading into that the wrong way is all.....Its your thread (and a great one!) so I didnt want to overstep my bounds and hope I did not!.
I had great satisfaction with single 8s before ported. A type R 8 ported off 2ohms on that amp would be B E A U T I F U L! IMO.


----------



## TrickyRicky

We turned it into a "review" thread after we all got our amps, lol. Now its a "discussion" thread, lol. Let's just hope we dont get shut down....lol.


----------



## rexroadj

I have been on that tight rope MANY A TIME


----------

